
Ask HN: Crossovers/intersections between mechanical engineering and CS? - codingmeche
I was wondering if anyone knew of any areas of cs where people with backgrounds in mechanical engineering who can also code are needed&#x2F;work? I&#x27;ve found a few such roles related to software designed to perform analysis for engineering but am hoping to find additional areas to research or possibly of other relevant resources.
======
grahoho
Simulation software companies for the aerospace industries would fit the bill.
I know CAE in Montreal hired both mechanical and software engineers.

------
digiajay
Mechatronics ??? I work as Mechatronist in a way. Process engineering with
software automation.

------
pesfandiar
Robotics?

~~~
dingsingsing
I was a field engineer installing robots in factories, more industrial
engineering, manual labor (calibrating tools and checking for broken parts),
and using software rather than designing software.

The teams that design the software i used sound like the kind of teams you
want to be on, so yea, robotics...

